# The Strange Magic of: The Fixx



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am an American Anglophile. Not an extreme case; I haven't made a cult of it; it's controlled. But having some knowledge of and respect for the history and traditions of The Sceptered Isle, I grieve at the current trauma afflicting my cousins across the pond, and will devote the next several installments of Strange Magic to English artists and groups. Mind you, if some of these artists turn out to be of Welsh, or Scottish, or Irish ancestry, I fold them to my breast also, as I have a bit of some of these also in my ancestry, and everybody is going to be feeling some pain, I fear. The 1980s gave us a lot of great music from the British Isles. So let's start with The Fixx, and the prospect of _Red Skies_ at night, as warning and metaphor.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_One Thing Leads to Another_. Doesn't it, though!






The deception with tact, just what are you trying to say?
You've got a blank face, which irritates
Communicate, pull out your party piece
You see dimensions in two
State your case with black or white
But when one little cross leads to shots, grit your teeth
You run for cover so discreet, why don't they:

Do what they say, say what you mean
One thing leads to another
You told me something wrong, I know I listen too long
But then one thing leads to another.

The impression that you sell
Passes in and out like a scent
But the long face that you see comes from living close
To your fears
If this is up then I'm up but you're running out of sight
You've seen your name on the walls
And when one little bump leads to shock miss a beat
You run for cover and there's heat, why don't they:

Do what they say, say what they mean
One thing leads to another
You told me something wrong, I know I listen too long
But then one thing leads to another
One thing leads to another

Then it's easy to believe
Somebody's been lying to me
But when the wrong word goes in the right ear
I know you've been lying to me
It's getting rough, off the cuff I've got to say enough's enough

Bigger the harder he falls
But when the wrong antidote is like a bulge on the throat
You runs for cover in the heat why don't they

Do what they say, say what they mean
One thing leads to another
You tell me something wrong, I know I listen too long
But then one thing leads to another
One thing leads to another 
One thing leads to another


----------



## Hampshire Hog (Jul 10, 2016)

Shuttered Room is a pretty decent album, in fact.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

About 2 years later and the problems of my cousins in the British Isles continue, as do ours here in the Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave. My Fixxation continues also, as the boys call for _Less Cities, More Moving People_ (though they really mean fewer cities.....lesser cities?....)


----------

